# Big Pine Key



## Large Fry (Dec 12, 2006)

Friend of mine lives over there and this was a sunset in what they call the back country side of the Key.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Always like days like that. Just a slight ripple on the water.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

I assume this is Big Pine Key, FLA. I and my BIL spent many times there fishing, snorkeling, and spearing. Very nice area with many deers!


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Looks nice.


----------

